# Besoin d'aide pour installer gnuplot



## nupnus (24 Juillet 2008)

Salut a tous,

j'essaie désespérément d'installer gnuplot pour mon travail (mouvement de point en 2D) mais je ne connais rien a linux et comment compiler, installer ou faire tourner une application avec le temrinal....
Bref un lien vers un tutoriel ou une explication pas a pas serait des plus bien venue...

Merci d'avance.


Il y a un forum dédié à ces questions. On y va !


----------



## numsix (24 Juillet 2008)

nupnus a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> 
> j'essaie désespérément d'installer gnuplot pour mon travail (mouvement de point en 2D) mais je ne connais rien a linux et comment compiler, installer ou faire tourner une application avec le temrinal....
> Bref un lien vers un tutoriel ou une explication pas a pas serait des plus bien venue...
> ...




T'es sur mac os x? Linux ? La reponse dépend de ta platforme de travail, ....

Mac --> Installer *fink* (s'assurer d'avoir les developer Tools sur son HD), puis ouvrir un terminal et : 


```
sudo apt-get install gnuplot
```

voilap. Ensuite pour invoquer gnuplot tu ouvres un terminal et 


```
gnuplot
```
voila, voila, ...

si tu es sous linux, type debian, tu fais :


```
sudo apt-get install gnuplot
```

et voila. 

Good luck


----------

